# FREE ! Fun!  Whizzer/Schwinn Do-it-yourself Artifact-- Plus Columbus.



## Goldenrod (Feb 19, 2021)

What I send you in the mail is the large paper, on the left.  What you make, by cutting and glueing to a piece of cardboard/cut out wood and attaching a handle of your choice, is pictured on the right.  It was placed in the belly of the kid's bike and he heard, "Kid, you can use this bike for a Whizzer." or "I can sell you a bike that a Whizzer can fit into."  You can pretend that you have your own Whizzer dealership, when the neighbors aren't watching.  P.M. me with your address or questions   The only copy we have is rough, so copies look like an antique.  Ph. 920-559-1877.
        This old photo was beside the picture so I couldn't resist risking the anger of all politically correct statue-kickers.  I was throwing out my kids plastic baby bath tub when I was thinking of making my annual Halloween costume for bar contests and my fifth grade classroom parade.  I had the opera costume from a garage sale.  This was a newspaper picture.  I needed longer socks for walking out of the ocean.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 13, 2021)

Just want to say it’s awesome of you to offer free stuff to further your hobby. Here’s a pat on the back from me !!!


----------

